# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ادخلو بس اذا متو من الضحك لاتلوموني

## نبراس،،،

واحد دلوع تزوج دلوعه جابوا ولد سموه: يااااااي

**************************
 واحد دلوع واقف وراء الامام بالصلاة، فالامام بقول أستقيموا وأعتدلوا.
فقال: أوكي حياتي جاهزين 

**************************
في سكران كان يتمشى وقفه مطوع وقاله ممكن توصلني
وأكون لك من الشاكرين ، قاله السكران (صدق الله العظيم) 

**************************
دخل مطوع على محششين قالهم: حرام عليكم. قالوا له:
وعليكم الحرام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

**************************
 محشش عنده امتحان قواعد 

أعرب "سور الصين العظيم "
: الجــــــواب
سور : وهو ما ينقز من فوقه الحرامي لدخول البيت بمعنى آخر جدار 
الصين : نوع من أطقم الاواني المنزليه يأتي باشكال وانواع متعدده 
يمكن استخدامها " بالفرن أو الميكرويف " وبعضها قابل للكسر 
العظ : ويطلق على ما يحدث من إطباق فم حيوان او انسان على يد انسان اخر 
يم : اسم من اسماء البحر 
وتعني جملة
ان الحرامي نقز فوق السور يبي يسرق اطقم الصين و لكن عظه الكلب وطاح بالبحر 

***********************
فيه محشش واقف قدام المكيف يقوله لا تنفخ لأسطرك

***************************
 كان في واحد صعيدي صدم مجموعه كبيرة من الناس كانوا في عرس
قام الشرطي قاله : كيف سار الحادث ؟!
قال كنت ماشي بسرعة وما قدرت أوقف وكان على يمني رجال واحد
وكان على شمالي عرس ؟
قال الشرطي : طيب .. ليش ما صدمت الرجال وبس ؟
قال :كنت أبي اصدمه بس هو هرب على العرس فلحقته .

*************************
 في واحد ندل عينوه مدير للنجدة, قام غيّر رقم النجدة من 199
و سواه2685246679ه852004785 .!!!
**************************
في بدوي أعطى خطيبته ببغاء هديه جاها اليوم الثاني قال: 
كيف البغبغاء معاكي قالت : طعمه زي طعم الدجاجه مررة.

*************************

----------


## فرح

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يااااارب بموووت :deh:  ضحك ..
بجد حلوييييييييين تسلم خيي
ويعطيك العااافيه 
دوووم ننتظر المزيييييييد
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## نور الهدايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووه

----------


## جـــــــــوري

هههههههههههه 
حلووووين 
خاصه اخر وحده
يسلمووو

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ههههههههههههه

يسلمووووووو

----------


## اسير الضلام

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يااااارب بموووت ضحك ..
> بجد حلوييييييييين تسلم خيي
> ويعطيك العااافيه 
> دوووم ننتظر المزيييييييد
> 
> دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه



فرح 
مشكوووووووووووره ويارتكم 
دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووووه



 
مشكوووووووووووره زيارتكم 
دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههه 
> حلووووين 
> خاصه اخر وحده
> يسلمووو



 
مشكوووووووووووره زيارتكم 
دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يسلمووووووو



 
مشكوووووووووووره زيارتكم 
دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 
مشكوووووووووووره زيارتكم 
دمتم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد مره حلووووووووووووووين
موفق لكل خير
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز

----------


## أريج الروح

ولا وحدة أضحك

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد مره حلووووووووووووووين
> موفق لكل خير
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز



 
دمعة طفله يتيمه 
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتك الطيبه 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ولا وحدة أضحك



اشكر لكم هذه الزياره 
دمتم

----------


## نور الوجود

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مشكـــــــــــــور اخوي.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مشكـــــــــــــور اخوي.*



كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## نور الباقر

هههههههههههههههههه الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## علوكه

_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_بمووووووووت من الضحك ههههههخخخخخخخخ_
_يسلموووووووووووو_

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههههههههه الله يعطيك العافية



 
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> _ههههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _بمووووووووت من الضحك ههههههخخخخخخخخ_
> 
> _يسلموووووووووووو_



كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
دمتم

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



زهرة الفردووس
مشكووووووره زيارتكم
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ههههههههههههههه*
*كلهم حلووووين يسلمو خييي قمي*
*على الفرفشة الحلوة ..*
*دمت بألف خير*
*تقبل خاااالص تحياتي ومروري*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بطني عورني من كثر الضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كنت بختار اكثر نكتة عجبتني بس كلهم حلووووووووووووين
الله يعطيك العافية
دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموو على النكت
حلوه مووت

----------


## أحلاكم وأتحداكم

وش هالبياخه 

مافي اقدم من هدي النكت من جد بايخين

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كلهم حلووووين يسلمو خييي قمي*
> *على الفرفشة الحلوة ..*
> *دمت بألف خير*
> *تقبل خاااالص تحياتي ومروري*



الله يديم عليكم الضحكه 
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بطني عورني من كثر الضحك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> كنت بختار اكثر نكتة عجبتني بس كلهم حلووووووووووووين
> الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري



  الله يديم عليكم الضحكه 
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يسلموو على النكت
> حلوه مووت



 
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> وش هالبياخه 
> 
> مافي اقدم من هدي النكت من جد بايخين



اشكر لك هذه الزياره 
اسمك عجبني  :bigsmile: 
يسلموووووووو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حلوين 
أحلى وحده أعرب
فسفسها أتفسفس
لوقال ليه إشرح ويش بيسوي فيها؟؟!

----------


## عاشق العسكري

:deh:   :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> حلوين 
> أحلى وحده أعرب
> فسفسها أتفسفس
> لوقال ليه إشرح ويش بيسوي فيها؟؟!




 حساسه بزياده
مشكوووووووره خيييه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو



 
 عاشق العسكري
مشكووور عزييزي على الزياره

----------

